# New in PA



## Jim Hancock (Dec 30, 2016)

New here from Columbia County PA. Always had an interest and started reading and learning because of the shortage of bees lately. I'm seeing more hives in my area over the past year, I don't know if they're new or just noticed them because I'm looking for them. Enjoy woodworking so it should be an advantage in the hobby. Looking forward to being a member. This forum seems pretty active.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Jim!


----------



## Hoot Owl Lane Bees (Feb 24, 2012)

Welcome Jim
One of the first things you should do is find a local bee club and join & attend.
Then attend a beeginers class, this will help to learn local timing of things.


----------



## Jim Hancock (Dec 30, 2016)

I had sent an email to the local group before I joined here and I'm waiting for a reply.


----------



## johnbeejohn (Jun 30, 2013)

Welcome ColumbiaCounty is a good place for bees good luck


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome. You are not too far from Mann in Wilkes Barry


----------



## Steve in PA (Jan 26, 2015)

Welcome. I believe the local club for you has a web page at thebeeyard.org. The couple that runs Aucher Apiary in Millville was very involved last time I visited. You could try contacting them. Mann is in WB and Brushy is in Milton so you have plenty of options.

Good luck and read LOTS.


----------



## ahuskano (Dec 3, 2016)

Welcome Jim! Just start with it, you will love it


----------



## Jim Hancock (Dec 30, 2016)

Steve in PA said:


> Welcome. I believe the local club for you has a web page at thebeeyard.org. The couple that runs Aucher Apiary in Millville was very involved last time I visited. You could try contacting them. Mann is in WB and Brushy is in Milton so you have plenty of options.
> 
> Good luck and read LOTS.


I've been reading everything I can find and it's a lot! I started reading last summer when I decided to try keeping a hive. It was too late to start then but I wanted to be prepared for this year.
I sent email to the local group but haven't received a reply yet. 
I checked on the Mann lake web site for a package of bees and had a problem with the price they were billing for the order. The package ad listed the price as "tax included" but added tax again at check out. I emailed them and didn't get a reply since Monday. I'm assuming holiday time and days off. I'll try calling them later today. They were the only ones I could find in a reasonable drive from here. I thought the local club might have a suggestion. I didn't see Brushy advertising bees. 
My wife surprised me with a kit from them as a Christmas present. I never knew 100% she'd have that many bees in the yard but she can't wait to get started. She saw a hive one day she and the neighbor were out with their friends and said I wanted to start a hive and the neighbor got excited because she's allergic to bees. "I hope you told him no" was her comment and the wife just ignored her. We live in the country with a large property and a pasture between our houses so I don't see a problem as long as I try to bee a good neighbor as far as the hives go. My wife said she'd blame the kids for getting it and she didn't know.:shhhh: It's always good when the other half is supportive of your hobby.
Thanks for all the help so far. This looks like a good group of people.


----------



## Steve in PA (Jan 26, 2015)

I didn't buy a package. There's an apiary in Trout Run that sells nucs in the spring. They were very reasonable. I think last year they were $125 out the door in a plastic box with frames. If you are interested send me a PM and I will get you the info.

Brushy also sells packages. I'm just not a fan of packages when local nucs are affordable.


----------



## umchuck (May 22, 2014)

Hey there Jim, welcome and good luck, if you're looking for nucs I'm running 8 hives up at Catawissa, and if they all make it thru the winter will probably be selling nucs in the spring, I have my state license for nuc and queen sales, and the bees had top hive bodies full of buckwheat honey so hoping they make it thru the winter, if interested send me a private message and I'll get back to you with my email and phone#


----------



## Jim Hancock (Dec 30, 2016)

Thanks for the help and suggestions. It's a good start and a nice welcome.
Randy, thanks for being especially helpful.


----------

